# Weird/Funny/Gross Vape Stories



## Feliks Karp (6/7/16)

Over the weekend, I was sitting in my garden having some coffee and enjoying a nice vape, then my RDA started giving some crazy ass flavour, thought maybe it was getting dry, so I dripped, started to get better, but funny taste showed up again, a couple coughs, dripped once more, same story, so I went *inside *to rewick as I guessed that my wicks probably were a bit borked. 

I sit down, get my cotton, remove the top cover and there's an insect larvae in between the coils, must have fallen out one of the trees, GG WP.

@Stosta this is my "luck" I always talk about.

Anyone else got stories?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 16


----------



## KimVapeDashian (6/7/16)

My mate is recently into DIY.

Yesterday, sends me a photo of a Sweetner bottle, completely empty with the caption "My brother got through 30ml sweetner in a day"...


Turns out, not from vaping but from putting it into his tea instead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/16)

I get that same kak flavour when I use the uWell Crown coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Over the weekend, I was sitting in my garden having some coffee and enjoying a nice vape, then my RDA started giving some crazy ass flavour, thought maybe it was getting dry, so I dripped, started to get better, but funny taste showed up again, a couple coughs, dripped once more, same story, so I went *inside *to rewick as I guessed that my wicks probably were a bit borked.
> 
> I sit down, get my cotton, remove the top cover and there's an insect larvae in between the coils, must have fallen out one of the trees, GG WP.
> 
> ...


Were the clouds at least decent on your bug vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (6/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Were the clouds at least decent on your bug vape?



@Feliks Karp You know with vaping, we were meant to rid ourselves of the terms "smoking", "cigs" and "Roaches"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (6/7/16)

@Feliks Karp some vape braai bug protein there lol. If Bear Grylls ever vaped kinda scenario

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/7/16)

I'll share one more before I have to duck.

The first time I made my own twisted coils, I was hectic proud of myself. I had only taken a couple hits off of them before I needed to go meet some friends at a sports club (nerdy wargammer before any one calls "dude-bro"). These guys have always complained about my smoking because we had to pause games while I went for a cigarette, so they're more than happy that I vape, and even asked the club if I could do it just outside the sliding door by our table, which the club agreed on.

So I'm sitting there, and I started to have a very muted flavour, with hints of rust and something dank (not the cool dank, the bad wet and slimey dank). So I get very deflated, thinking my new fancy coils are **** and now I've got nothing to vape on for the next few hours. One of my friends shouts to me because they doing drink orders, and as I turn around to reply, something wet hits my hand, so naturally I look up and behold, an algae covered rusty pipe...it's been dripping straight on to my coils, right down the middle of the chuff.

 This is why I should never own a mech.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Greyz (6/7/16)

This might turn out to be a long one, so grab some coffee, a few biscuits and get comfortable. Matt (@Stosta) I'm sorry I hope you don't mind me sharing this.

So Matt and I have known each other for a while now, we became friendly when we engaged on ecigssa to arrange a juice swop. I had probably 65ml of 6mg Scream which I was too strong for me and Matt had almost 30ml of 3mg Nom du Plume no.9 which he didn't like. So I called him and Matt arranged a driver to come do a drop off and collect the next day.

Fast forward a few weeks or so and Matt wants to sell me his DIY gear because I was interested in getting into DIY. Over whatsapp we negotiate a trade, Matt's DIY gear in exchange I pay for a few items he wanted from Fasttech. I was down for the deal as I was already planning on ordering a few items from them anyway. So Matt and I arrange to meet at the Pavillion, do the swop and get some coffee. Up until this time we had never met face to face we had spoken on the phone a few times and chatted over Whatsapp but never met yet.

So Saturday morning comes, I text Matt and drive to the Pavillion Shopping Mall. As I'm driving through the parking I see Matt and his wife standing next to a Honda, so I pull up in an open bay not far from their car. I jump and shout "Hey Matt" and he turns around and kinda sheepishly says "Hey.."
I walk over to him and I'm like "Howzit bud" as his wife is walking away. He says "Hi". Things feel a little awkward for a second but hey we havent met before so I think nothing of it. So I blurt "Out have you got the DIY gear, let's leave it in the boot of my car" to which Matt replies, "Yeah, but this is fro Greyz". I laugh and reply "Yep, I know lets put that in my boot" as I open the boot of my car. Matt again, "Yeah but we need to give this to Greyz!"
Matt has a real good sense of humour and I'm thinking he's messing with me. So I reach for the box, had to tug to get it out his hands and place it in the boot. I look at Matt and say, "Right where do you wanna head for coffee?" - Matt looks a bit irked he simply replies "You going to give that to Greyz right!" The look in Matt's face when I told him "I'm Greyz" was priceless!!!

Seems in Matt's mind he pictured me as a vito... So thinking back I can only imagine what was going through his head when, a bruin owe rocks up in a Charcoal Grey Lexus with Blacked out 18s and starts demanding his DIY gear 

Wise move Matt when confronted by a bruin owe with a dark car, dark rims and a set of Wayfarer's  - just hand over the goods!

TL;DR I'm not what Matt thought I was

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 12


----------



## PsyCLown (6/7/16)

Greyz said:


> This might turn out to be a long one, so grab some coffee, a few biscuits and get comfortable. Matt (@Stosta) I'm sorry I hope you don't mind me sharing this.
> 
> So Matt and I have known each other for a while now, we became friendly when we engaged on ecigssa to arrange a juice swop. I had probably 65ml of 6mg Scream which I was too strong for me and Matt had almost 30ml of 3mg Nom du Plume no.9 which he didn't like. So I called him and Matt arranged a driver to come do a drop off and collect the next day.
> 
> ...



Errrm.... What is "a vito"?

@Feliks Karp you really do seem to have bad luck, shame. However they make for extremely entertaining stories.




The only story I can tell which isn't even that great is one day while I was stuck in Sandton traffic. The robot turned red, I started to vape and blow clouds out my window (had just the top open a bit) and then next thing the guy in the Citi Gold infront of me jumps out of his car and does a very determined walk towards me - now about a robot earlier I was a nice guy and gave him a spot infront of me... however after a bit of hesitation from my side.

So straight away I think to myself "Oh snap, WTF... I ended up letting him infront of me. I really don't want a fight". Then as he gets closer he looks a bit more calm and comes to my window so I open my window and then as he gets to my window he moves his hand forward and I notice he has a cigarette in his hand. He shows me the cigarette and asks me for a light. I am a bit startled as it was the last thing I expected.
To which I just show him my vape and say "Sorry", so he looks at it and looks at me and said "So it does not light?". I then mumbled out that it is a vape while shaking my head in the no motion. He then ran to the taxi which was next to his car and managed to get sorted.



I guess a lot of people still expect smoke to come from cigarettes, even when it is an excess amount of smoke. hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Boktiet (6/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Errrm.... What is "a vito"?



Vito = Wit Ou = White Guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (6/7/16)

Not actually vape story, but worth a smile: I used to roll my owns with Drum when funds were tight (often). Was sitting at the bar of my local in Swaziland, when a Swazi guy pointed at my packet of Drum and enquired "Is that your stuff?" to which I replied in the positive. He pulled some Drum out and snorted it into his nostrils. He then turned to me with a large wad of rolling tobacco hanging out of his nose, and in a rather irritated tone said "I thought you said that was your snuff".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## KingSize (6/7/16)

I'd say the funniest thing that I can share at the moment is how damn misty the inside of my windscreen gets from the vape - just leaves a film on there so when I'm driving at night (and even during the day) I can't see sh*t. Am forced to grab some kitchen towel or serviette or even my sleeve and give the windscreen a wipe and then it just spreads the film. Pisses me off when I have to blow my vape out the window when its ice cold outside LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 8


----------



## DirtyD (6/7/16)

@1Vlam1 @TheCloudMan


----------



## kevkev (6/7/16)

Had a family braai a couple months back, a ton of lamb tjoppies in the weber. As I open the lid to check up on them I take a long hit from my Aromamizer loaded with Paulies lemon ice tea (Full Tank). 

As soon as the smoke from the weber hits my face I knew I made a big mistake. I ended up vaping lemon ice tea infused lamb tjops for the rest of the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/7/16)

kevkev said:


> Had a family braai a couple months back, a ton of lamb tjoppies in the weber. As I open the lid to check up on them I take a long hit from my Aromamizer loaded with Paulies lemon ice tea (Full Tank).
> 
> As soon as the smoke from the weber hits my face I knew I made a big mistake. I ended up vaping lemon ice tea infused lamb tjops for the rest of the day.




I'm not sure that was a mistake, sounds pretty tasty, avant garde vape cooking. You could write a book

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

Greyz said:


> This might turn out to be a long one, so grab some coffee, a few biscuits and get comfortable. Matt (@Stosta) I'm sorry I hope you don't mind me sharing this.
> 
> So Matt and I have known each other for a while now, we became friendly when we engaged on ecigssa to arrange a juice swop. I had probably 65ml of 6mg Scream which I was too strong for me and Matt had almost 30ml of 3mg Nom du Plume no.9 which he didn't like. So I called him and Matt arranged a driver to come do a drop off and collect the next day.
> 
> ...


Haha! I still think you're shifty as **** @Greyz , but I do love you brother!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## andro (6/7/16)

I was at the shop and my mod staying on a desk. Big bore twisted messes driptip. On a shelf is a bottle with dettol. The bottle has a long nose to squeeze the dettol where u need it . No need to say that off course even 1 meter above the mod some dettol could drip inside the dripper without me noticing it. Was with clapton coil. First break and first puff ...... Jes man so disgusting. Took me few second to realize what was the flavour . Needed to rewick and recoil . Disgusting

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Greyz (6/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! I still think you're shifty as **** @Greyz , but I do love you brother!



Ahhhhh, I loves you too Matt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet (6/7/16)

andro said:


> I was at the shop and my mod staying on a desk. Big bore twisted messes driptip. On a shelf is a bottle with dettol. The bottle has a long nose to squeeze the dettol where u need it . No need to say that off course even 1 meter above the mod some dettol could drip inside the dripper without me noticing it. Was with clapton coil. First break and first puff ...... Jes man so disgusting. Took me few second to realize what was the flavour . Needed to rewick and recoil . Disgusting


LOL... at least the vape was free of 99.9% of all known germs

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Ahhhhh, I loves you too Matt


Ewww... This thread just took a sudden turn for the worse!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (6/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Ewww... This thread just took a sudden turn for the worse!



Says the guy that that uses " NOT FOR SEX" as the reference when he transfers money to my account...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Says the guy that that uses " NOT FOR SEX" as the reference when he transfers money to my account...


I... I don't know what you're talking about...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (6/7/16)

Stosta said:


> I... I don't know what you're talking about...



Just pay back the money bra

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Just pay back the money bra


I told someone the other day to use NotZimDollars. Luckily they did in fact pay me in Randelas!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (6/7/16)

Stosta said:


> I told someone the other day to use NotZimDollars. Luckily they did in fact pay me in Randelas!



If i need to EFT my mate for something we have bought and it was say R520... ill EFT him R521,13 etc.

Life is a constant troll

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> If i need to EFT my mate for something we have bought and it was say R520... ill EFT him R521,13 etc.
> 
> Life is a constant troll


Hahaha! I do like that!


----------



## Andre (6/7/16)

Has some good laughs. Great thread @Feliks Karp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/7/16)

Andre said:


> Has some good laughs. Great thread @Feliks Karp.



Me too, but I also feel better now that I'm not the only one these things happen to

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Neal (6/7/16)

I once dropped a sub box mini into a toilet bowl after taking a pee. Was at a mate of mines house, and used his braai tongs to fish the device out of the bowl, before deciding that trying to rescue it was not a good idea. I meticulously scrubbed and cleaned the braai tongs and put them back where I had found them, without informing my mate. Met him the following Sunday for a pint and asked him what he had been doing, to which he replied he had just had a braai for his in-laws. This is where the Devil got the better of me. I put on a face of utter shock, and asked if he had used his tongs. When he said yes, I informed of what I had used them for, without mentioning I had given them a good clean before putting them back. He was mortified. Thing is, we used to share a house in Rockey Street when we were much younger (and full time jollers) and it was only after a couple of years of us going our separate ways he gleefully informed over a few drinks that the device he used to use to clean his razor while we were sharing the house with was in fact my toothbrush. I have still not told him full story, and have often said to him that the laws of Kharma can not be denied.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/7/16)

Neal said:


> I once dropped a sub box mini into a toilet bowl after taking a pee. Was at a mate of mines house, and used his braai tongs to fish the device out of the bowl, before deciding that trying to rescue it was not a good idea. I meticulously scrubbed and cleaned the braai tongs and put them back where I had found them, without informing my mate. Met him the following Sunday for a pint and asked him what he had been doing, to which he replied he had just had a braai for his in-laws. This is where the Devil got the better of me. I put on a face of utter shock, and asked if he had used his tongs. When he said yes, I informed of what I had used them for, without mentioning I had given them a good clean before putting them back. He was mortified. Thing is, we used to share a house in Rockey Street when we were much younger (and full time jollers) and it was only after a couple of years of us going our separate ways he gleefully informed over a few drinks that the device he used to use to clean his razor while we were sharing the house with was in fact my toothbrush. I have still not told him full story, and have often said to him that the laws of Kharma can not be denied.



Sounds like an episode of the young ones or bottom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (6/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Sounds like an episode of the young ones or bottom



That right there are comedy classics. RIP Rick Mayall, perhaps the funniest man I have ever seen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Anneries (14/10/16)

Not sure if it belongs here but I just had the living daylight scared out of me.
So I went to drop the kids of after school. Greeted the neighbor, got into the car, dripped some 80/20 juice, started the car, rolled down the window and just vaped for the moment. Decent cloud out off the window
The next moment, I just hear the neighbor screaming "Are you ok, what happened?" his face in my window ... moment gone ... He thought my car caught fire or something, we both had a chuckle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Scissorhands (14/10/16)

Fantastic thread, full of laughs @Feliks Karp

As a barber/hairdresser i occasionly find a rouge pices of hair swimming in my serpent mini 25

A few weekends back a friend and i were sharing a couch, i was re wicking on a small stool in front of me. My friend managed to drop a lit hookah/hubby coal on my lap, needless to say, i freaked out!, kicked the stool across the room, coal and mod took flight. Good thing i had a condom on my minikin and levis on my legs, safety first

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/10/16)

Scissorhands said:


> As a barber/hairdresser i occasionly find a rouge pices of hair swimming in my serpent mini 25


----------



## Scissorhands (14/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


>


I work with hair so it doesn't phase me, i feel bad for vapeing plumbers though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (19/10/16)

OMG.. I just coughed my chops off 

So my mod is on my desk and a fly decided to go into my driptip and coz of juice residue he must've gt stuck . I J's grabbed mod and took a big puff and inhaled the fly . Lucky for my reflexes it J's hit the back of my throat and man oh man.. what a k@k feeling. .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

